# [hardware&gentoo]asus p5b deluxe. cuidado con esta placa

## zorth

hola.

compre ayer un equipo que monte a un colega:

core 2 duo e6400

1 gb ddr2 kingston 667

seagate sata2 250gbs

xfx 7600 gs

pioner dvdrw 111

fuente xilence 480w 

y como placa: asus p5b deluxe

pues bien....... sorpresa! la placa y su gran bios llena de entresijos optimizada hasta lo increible para el overclock..... solo funciona y arranca con el cd de windows   :Shocked: 

no hay tu tia de arrancarla con ningun cd/dvd de distro linux alguna de las que he probado, entre ellas, un gentoo 2006, un suse9, un mandriva10 o un knoppix. tampoco arranca con un cd de tools de hiren's boot cd. solo, con el cd de windows xp

parece ser que el jmicron y el ich8r que llevan de controladoras??????????..... sata/ide no hacen por la labor y como resultado.... un quebradero de cabeza. 

he leido por el foro muchos casos similares pero aun hay mas googleando. asus por lo visto, no hace mas que sacar nuevas bios para corregir un chorro inacabable de bugs asi que si pensais en esta placa, andaros con mucho ojo. 

y es que, entre los de creative que pasan de linux y asus que va a su bola con lindeces de este tipo yo es que no salgo de un cabreo cuando me meto en otro. que narices esta pasando ultimamente con el hardware y los fabricantes?

saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Necesitas un kernel 2.6.18 para tener soporte de jmicron. Busca por el foro porque ya han salido varios liveCD de Gentoo 2006.1 con soporte jmicron incluido.

----------

## lukin-amd64

 *Quote:*   

> compre ayer un equipo que monte a un colega:
> 
> core 2 duo e6400
> 
> 1 gb ddr2 kingston 667
> ...

 

Hola 

Pues yo tenia pensado comprarme esa misma pero visto lo visto tendre que mirar otra.

Alguna recomendación?

Saludos y Gracias

----------

## Noss

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hola.
> 
> compre ayer un equipo que monte a un colega:
> 
> core 2 duo e6400
> ...

 

Yo tnego esa placa en su versión normal y tengo gentoo luego sí que se puede no?

mira con cualquier cd de instalacion incluso el 2005 rula en el arranque escribe lo siguiente gentoo all-generic-ide y ya está

ya puedes instalar

otra cosa bájate el módulo de tu tarjeta de red de la página del fabricante pues no está soportada bien por el kernel

un saludo!

P.D. La placa es genial ni una sola pega, la culpa de del so no del hardware...

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Necesitas un kernel 2.6.18 para tener soporte de jmicron. Busca por el foro porque ya han salido varios liveCD de Gentoo 2006.1 con soporte jmicron incluido.

 

No aún con ese kernel no se da soporte a jmicron estable, lo digo por experiencia, al final tube que vender mi grabadora ide y comprar una sata

un saludo!

----------

## Noss

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hola 
> 
> Pues yo tenia pensado comprarme esa misma pero visto lo visto tendre que mirar otra.
> ...

 

Si lees mis respuestas verás que la culpa no es de la placa sino del so. Por otro lado si vas a meterte una placa para conroe suelen traer chipsets intel y estos no dan soporte a IDE así que las placas llevan otro chipset para las unidades ide y suele ser jmicron, .luego el problema lo tendrás con cualquier placa con chipset para conroe

Pero tranquilo que hay solución... para instalar la gentoo con poner gentoo all-generic-ide la instalas

un saludo![/quote]

----------

## Stolz

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Necesitas un kernel 2.6.18 para tener soporte de jmicron. Busca por el foro porque ya han salido varios liveCD de Gentoo 2006.1 con soporte jmicron incluido. 
> 
> No aún con ese kernel no se da soporte a jmicron estable, lo digo por experiencia, al final tube que vender mi grabadora ide y comprar una sata
> 
> un saludo!

 

Parche: http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/jmicron-ide-2.6.17-gentoo-r7.txt

Para que no de problemas desactiva soporte para squashFS

y a lo que me referia: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494387.html (lo interesante para amd64 empieza en la 2ª página)

----------

## pacho2

El link no funciona, ¿alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguir ese parche?

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

He encontrado este:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission8/broken-out/031-jmicron-ide-2.6.17.patch

¿es el mismo?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## gringo

viendo esto yo diría que está en el kernel ya; mira en el 2.6.19-rc2 p.ej.  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

 *gringo wrote:*   

> viendo esto yo diría que está en el kernel ya; mira en el 2.6.19-rc2 p.ej. 
> 
> saluetes

 

Es para un kernel de terceros  :Wink: 

Muchas gracias por el link, no lo conocía  :Very Happy: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## eon43

Los sintomas de Zorth son los mismos que me ocurren a mÃ­. Acabo de renovar mi ordenador y he puesto una Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 que lleva ese chip para controlar el canal IDE. He podido instalar Windows XP sin problemas pero de Linux, ya sean distribuciones Live o para instalar en disco no hay manera y con el Hiren's Boot Cd lo mismo. Me deja cargar el cd y entrar en el menÃº de programas pero una vez elijo un programa y empieza a cargar el controlador del lector se queda bloqueado. Que yo sepa este hardware ya no es tan nuevo, ya llevo mÃ¡s de medio aÃ±o en el mercado.

De momento descarto comprar una nueva grabadora ya que la actual tiene 2 meses. He visto que existen unos adaptadores IDE/SATA que no sÃ© si darÃ¡n buen resultado.

                        Saludos

----------

## lukin-amd64

Hola, 

Tienes que instalar gentoo con soporte jmicron. Aqui tienes las isos de Gentoo preparadas para jmicron.

http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html

Saludos

----------

## Javigis

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> Hola, 
> 
> Tienes que instalar gentoo con soporte jmicron. Aqui tienes las isos de Gentoo preparadas para jmicron.
> 
> http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html
> ...

 

Perdonad por revivir este tema pero:

esas imagenes para que sirven exactamente? simplemente te deja tener una linea de comandos y nada mas y a partir de ahi?he probado infinidad de imagenes y distribuciones y no me sirve ninguna.Como mucho a lo que he llegado es con la instalacion minima(no se a q se refiere ese nombre) de gentoo 2006.1 en la que parece que reconoce los discos, a partir de ahi me deja una linea de comandos y no se que mas hacer.

Perdona pero estoy bastante perdido te agradecerÃ­a que me respondieras.

Un saludo

asus pb5

dual core 1800

----------

